# List of small animal rescues!



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

from rabbits to mice - plus loads more animals!

UK ANIMAL RESCUERS - HAMSTERS, GUINEAPIGS, RABBITS, FERRETS


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Handy! Well found!!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

i thought it was a good find as well 

hopefully it will help someone


----------

